
Show HN: Hybrids – UI Library for Web Components with Simple and Functional API - smalluban
https://github.com/hybridsjs/hybrids
======
bhanu423
Cool Project. Would appreciate if you can put the overhead of using the
library in the readme and some comparisons to get some idea. Well written
Readme never the less.

~~~
smalluban
Thank you :) I am in the middle of creating more complex examples, soon will
be available with code examples in readme. For now you can check my profile on
StackBlitz:
[https://stackblitz.com/@smalluban](https://stackblitz.com/@smalluban)

For the comparation, I will definitely create an article on medium or
something about how far easier is to use hybrids to create for example tabs
components, than create it in the React.

------
realPubkey
Great project. Looks like this is the next step from omni-feature frameworks
to no-framework.

~~~
smalluban
Thanks! This is actually a main goal - create small, with the easiest API,
functional library, which uses the platform for creating reusable elements.

Web components are still in development. I think the true power of them will
be more visible when all major browsers will support required features and
IE11 eventually will die :)

------
pteredactyl
Looks cool. I'll check it out

~~~
smalluban
Don't miss working example available on top of the readme. It works in all
supported browsers (Yes, in IE11 too :)).

